# Donnie Speaks on the Knick's lack of assets



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Donnie Walsh said the reason the Nuggets are reluctant to make a trade with the Knicks is they don't covet the players on New York's roster, not because Denver thinks the Knicks used back-channels to recruit Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> "Oh no. I don't think that's true," Walsh said. "My understanding is they don't want to deal with us because they don't think we have the players that fit their team."
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thats the truth , the knicks are gonna have to be at least avg. before their players can be dealt for value


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> thats the truth , the knicks are gonna have to be at least avg. before their players can be dealt for value


Yeah, hope we can out to a fast start because its clear that anthony wants to go to the knicks badly.


----------



## O & B (Sep 1, 2010)

If we dont trade for Melo now, he will definitely be traded by February's trade deadline because Denver knows hes leaving and that team wont be us....Pray to GOD he doesnt get traded because hes gonna be ours next summer!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> If we dont trade for Melo now, he will definitely be traded by February's trade deadline because Denver knows hes leaving and that team wont be us....Pray to GOD he doesnt get traded because hes gonna be ours next summer!!!


Yes but he will be traded before the deadline. I do believe the longer he stays the better the chance he comes to the Knicks.

Think about it, if it’s December and he still refuses to sign a contract extension with another team the nuggets are going to be forced to trade him to the knicks. Carmelo really holds the chips in this poker game because no one is going to trade for him if he doesn’t sign an extension with them first.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why can't the Knicks involve the Jazz like the Nets were going to do? Kirilenko could go to the Nuggets along with Randolph and the pick the Knicks say they can get, while Curry and Gallinari would go to the Jazz.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i like the way donnie is dealing with this so far..... he doesn't feel any pressure to get a deal done asap. our players stock is at a low right now and it can only go up throughout the season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Why can't the Knicks involve the Jazz like the Nets were going to do? Kirilenko could go to the Nuggets along with Randolph and the pick the Knicks say they can get, while Curry and Gallinari would go to the Jazz.


The Jazz don't want to trade Kirilenko, but I suppose they might if they were to get Gallinari in return. I don't see why the Nuggets would trade Melo for Anthony Randolph. They've said before the Knicks have nothing that interests them.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> The Jazz don't want to trade Kirilenko, but I suppose they might if they were to get Gallinari in return. I don't see why the Nuggets would trade Melo for Anthony Randolph. They've said before the Knicks have nothing that interests them.


Kirilenko was rumored to be going to Denver as part of a 4 team trade sending Melo to the Nets. I don't see why the Knicks couldn't involve Utah and send Randolph and picks to Denver along with Kirilenko instead of whatever the Nets were going to send.

I'm not sure that Denver can do a whole lot better than Kirilenko, Randolph and draft picks for Melo.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree with ChosenFew, in that Donnie Walsh is handling this process like a champ. I was ****ting a brick when I heard of that 4-team trade because I knew they had to be serious if it involved that many teams. With it having falled apart, the Knicks have become favorites to land Melo assuming the Bulls choose not to make Noah available. Considering that the Pistons are ladened with SF's, I can see Tayshaun Prince being involved in a 3 way trade to bring Melo to NY.


----------

